# Best pusher for front end loader & skidsteer



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

whats the best for a front end loader? i know theres so many different choices, but id be looking into either an 18' or a 20' pusher on two loaders. i have seen a company switch from 20ft push boxes to these daniels plows (or something very similar) and they seemed quite efficient. But from you guys, im looking at doing an (approx) 90 acre lot. last year it was done with two front end loaders, each had a 20' pusher, but then switched halfway through the season. Also one dump truck to salt, and one pickup truck to get into the tiny areas. Looking into the same thing but just not sure which way to go with the pushers. should i do a basic push box? or ive seen quite a few different kage systems too that seem like theyd be pretty decent, but not sure at a 20' length...or even one of these daniels plows. The daniels seem like they would control/catch a lot more runoff then anything else, but then a push box seems a lot more reliable just because of how many more there are around. i will also be putting my skidsteer on site with (hopefully) a 12 or 14 pusher or plow. i guess im just looking to see what everyone likes the most, if you guys have 20' pushers and if youve tried anything else. im also looking at comparing prices. let me know what you guys think here

daniels snow plow


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I have always chosen simplicity when it comes to snow removal equipment. The fewer moving parts, the better off you will be. If I were you, I would be looking toward Protech for a 20' pusher.

In regards to putting a 12-14 foot pusher on a skid, good luck. I've had some big skids struggle with an 8' pusher. Most guys won't put anything bigger than a 10 footer on a skid.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

How big is your loader? It takes one hell of a machine to push 18-20 feet when you get some serious snow.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

You are in Ohio call me I will walk you through what I would do. We done a ton of lots just like what you are talking about. I own Oberson's Snow and Ice Management. Thanks, Chad 513-678-1597


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Our 20 footers are home made. In a lot that size I would go 20ft boxes or bigger and keep them in the open and feed them with a skid or two.

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I have heard about people struggling with anything bigger than an 8ft on their skid but they have the smaller models expecting to do what the bigger machines can do. I have a cat 279c. It is a tracked machine. As far as loader size I'm looking to get two cat 950's or something similar. I think that would be able to push a pretty big load and be sufficient


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

Iceman sounds good ill give you a call later on today if that's okay. And as far as homemade pusher? Hmmm. Save a lot of Money that way?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

272c pushes 12' avalanche skid box no problem. Call Chad he will hook you up!


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

the 272 is almost the exact machine as the 279c i have. im pretty sure the only difference is lift height (4in higher) and it can lift (i think) something like 200 pounds more. have you pushed a lot of heavy snow with it, while taking full widths?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

My guys have and like the 2 speed option, it pushes good they say.


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah mines two speed also. brand new machine, and ive already had it in the shop for stupid things that are going wrong. only has 110 hours on it. so much for the cat reliability...hoping it'll make it through the winter without any problems. i guess time will tell


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

We pushed a 20 footer with a smaller loader than a 950, you should be fine. Like someone else said go with a Protec, nice and simple nothing can break etc. We had a 10 foot box on a skid and it was quite a bit for it to handle so a 12 - 14, man thats a lot of snow for a skidsteer


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

What kind of loader did you have?


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Cat 928G, not a small machine but nothing like a 950


----------



## wisco-revi (Oct 4, 2010)

we run a mix of 20' daniels w/pusher kits and 20 box plows. open lots w/ no obstacles box plows hands down but any lot with obstacles i would go with daniels. also prefer 12 ft daniels for skids but we do a lot of 24 hr commercial sites.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

*Daniels / Arctic*

wisco-revi

Could I get your phone number or could you call or text me at 440-563-6043? Id like your input on something. I've got a Daniels 16ft with pusher kit. I'm debating about buying another or a Arctic pusher.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Buy the arctic. They are awesome. I have a bunch in stock new and use just call me and I will get you a quote on what you want. I will also tell you why I love the arctic and what it has done for my business. Chad 513-678-1597


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

It depends on you clients/contracts, I have an Artic on one loader , Protecs on a couple others. The Artic does scrape cleaner but costs more to run. If it's all inclusive it will save you money. If not it will cost you money in that the saving is in the salt usage being 1/2 or less salt required to achieve the same results. More moving parts='greater expense.


----------

